# 'Voinic' - parte de vorbire



## irinet

În propoziția: "... de unde în zilele de vară soarele se avânta *voinic* spre cer -..." (Ionel Teodoreanu - "Cel din urmă basm"), ce funcție morfologică şi ce valoare semantică are '*voinic*'? 
Prin urmare, mă întreb:
 a) Substantiv şi Metaforă?
b)Metaforă sau comparație?
Altă funcţie, altă formă, cum ar fi 'voiniceşte', nu?
Depinde funcţia semantică de cea morfologică?
Deşi par mai multe întrebări, nu este decât una: ce este 'voinic' în contextul dat şi de ce?
Vă mulțumesc,
Dacă v-am încurcat în vreun fel, vă rog să mă iertaţi. Acestea sunt întrebări (oarecum) din subiecte de olimpiadă de clasa a VI-a la Limba şi Literatura Română!


----------



## féebleue

Clasa a VI-a? 

Eu aș zice că e adjectiv cu funcția de element predicativ suplimentar - adică seamănă cu un nume predicativ (se acordă cu subiectul), dar în același timp propoziția are sens și fără el (în timp ce fără un nume predicativ obișnuit nu ar avea sens). Valoarea semantică nu știu la ce se referă. Ce figură de stil e? Aș zice metaforă, dar nu bag mâna în foc.


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Fiind metaforă 'soarele se avântă [*ca* un] voinic (=cutezător) spre cer", atunci este substantiv. Nu ştiu de ce ai numit EPS-ul aici?!


----------



## farscape

Nu cred că _„ca un"_ (_voinic_) e partea care lipseşte  aici (soarele voinic se avânta spre cer). E doar o figură de stil, la  fel de bine ar fi putut să fie, de exemplu, „soarele se avânta _albastru/ameţitor/temător_ spre cer".

Ce e aia EPS? (PM, te rog  )

f.


----------



## irinet

EPS = element predicativ suplimentar.
Iar la ceea ce spui tu, forma corectă ar trebui să fie 'voiniceşte',  nu?


----------



## farscape

Eu mă gândeam la ceva de genu':

"Foaie verde de albastru,
Mă doare un cal măiastru" (Nichita Stănescu)

Sau chiar:

"Foaie verde stâlp,
Apa curge-n bec(i)..." (anonim) - exagerez, evident, dar asta-i idea. Metaforele lui Metaforel 

f.


----------



## irinet

Păi asta e tocmai dilema mea: metaforă, personificare şi substantiv? Forma e de substantiv! Dacă e metaforă, 'voinic' ar fi chiar complement de comparație d.p.d.v. sintactic. După cum zici tu, ar fi adverb şi complement de mod.
Apropo, şi eu confund englezescul 'idea' cu românescul 'ideea'.
Now back to our sheep! Faptul că apa curge neaşteptat în 'bec', nu îi schimbă 'becului' valoarea morfologică de substantiv, nu?
Ha, şi cu exemplul lui Nichita care este foarte bun, vrei să-mi spui că ştii cum să-l analizezi sintactic şi morfologic? Pragmatic vorbind n-are logică, dar funcțional este o propoziție dezvoltată. 
Chiar dacă nu aflu un răspuns, nu-i nimic, era doar o discuție.
Mulțumesc,


----------

